# Community > RIP >  Peter Harker - Hunting Author

## kiwiaviator

HARKER, Peter John Kendrick:
Peter passed away peacefully on Thursday, September 8, 2022, with his wife June and sister Pauline by his side, aged 80. A beloved father, stepfather, grandfather, great-grandfather, uncle, great-uncle and friend. Grateful thanks to the staff of Ward B5 Christchurch Public Hospital, for the compassionate care they provided Peter. Thank you to the management and staff of Healthcare Ilam Resthome, who treated Peter and his wife June wonderfully. Messages c/- the Harker family, to 78 Brisbane Street, Waltham, Christchurch 8023. As per Peter's final wishes, a private cremation has been held, with a celebration of his life to take place at a later date.
"Hunter, author, trailblazer and great kiwi bloke"

I had the privilege of knowing Peter and his family. A top bloke who lived for the hills. Rest in Peace.

----------


## Woody

R.I.P. Peter.

----------


## nor-west

His hunting write ups in the old Christchurch Saturday paper was what got me interested in hunting must have been late 60's into the 70's.

----------


## erniec

Have his books.
He had a good style easy to read.
When you look back some of his wanders were pretty amazing, it was something to imagine when reading and now you watch youtube videos of the same you shake your head.

----------


## ROKTOY

R. I. P. 

If his book are anything to go by, he was a good bugger

----------


## Micky Duck

rest peacefully ol boy...... your hills will be less steep now,and all your bullets fly true.

----------


## TeRei

Got his books. Had some wonderful ideas for hunting and gear. His long legs shod with Bullers musta seen every nook and cranny on the Coast. Absolute legend.

----------


## Ranger 888

Yep, the original hard bugger.

----------


## outdoorlad

Met him on the Coast once while we were hunting, had a cuppa and a good yarn. RIP fella

----------


## Lucky

Dam , another good bugger gone , R.I.P Peter

----------


## Frogfeatures

Yep, enjoyed his books back in the day, RIP.

----------


## kiwiaviator

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/130...ow-to-have-fun

----------


## Hunteast

Nice write up.

----------


## TeRei

Probably does not do justice to him. A real pioneer about the West Coast bush.

----------


## trooper90

Always enjoy reading  his books met him near Westport once a nice bloke r.i.p

----------


## Rees

oh RIP Harker... im coincidently reading both his books about the WC just now as of 2 weeks ago.........  A Legend of sorts.

----------


## Russian 22.

certainly led an interesting life

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

I first became aware of Peter Harker when stuck in hut for a day due to shit weather there was a pile of old 70's hunting magazines. His stories really stood out as amusing and hardcore. Backsteak hanging on the belt and oxo cube boiled up in an enamel mug for sustenance. We came up with the term "totally Harkered" for those times when your body took 3 days to recover from a trip, or you ended up wading through endless matagouri or crawling through monkey scrub. I heard an unsubstantiated rumour that when he worked for the Otago acclimatisation society he was able to choose his own vehicle. He got a valiant charger, I'd assume to facilitate quick trips to the coast. They asked him to tone it down so he traded it in for a 180B SSS!

----------

